# Glock and Crossbreed



## Glock'd (Oct 20, 2010)

This is my second Crossbreed holster that I have owned,but the first time I adjusted the clip in different positions,and I gotta tell U it's the best thing I did!I tried it all positions and found the second hole from the top for my Glock 26, type of clothes I wear and my body type(@3:30) to be the best for me.So any of you that own a Crossbreed holster don't be afraid to try it in different hole positions,you will be *PLEASANTLY* surprised:supz:

PS-If you don't know already when you go to screw it in turn the screwdriver clockwise than counter clockwise a few times so the teeth on the back washer catch in the leather,makes it alot EASIER!!!!!


----------

